# 09 intake and 650 helix



## Cody (Feb 6, 2012)

I have a 07 800 outty and have been thinking about putting a 09 intake on it and a 650 helix. Can someone elaborate more on how much of a difference each one would make? Also what exactly does the 650 helix help with? Any info is appreciated! Thanks! 


Lower Alabama Boyz!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

09+ intake is supposed to be the best flowing setup available...more air is always a good thing.

I run a 650 helix....which is ramped different from the 800 helix, basically it speeds up your backshifting on the secondary, so when you let off the throttle the sheaves pinch back together faster, which makes the belt ride high in the secondary and basically makes it to where your always gonna have a lower start off ratio (more low end) each time you mash back on the gas. The 800 helix doesnt close the sheaves up as quickly and MAY cause you to bog down or slip a belt in sticky situations. Its a cheap mod, I got mine from the dealer for around $40, and I've heard of people getting them cheaper.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

The steeper helix also slows up-shift when under higher loads, thus works well for mud riding while still allowing a reasonable cruising rpm. 

We have one in all three 800's in my immediate crew, great mod for a mud bike & still very trail friendly.


----------



## Cody (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys! Does the 650 helix affect top speed? And so do I just go online on oem parts and order an 09 intake for an outlander 800 and then order a 650 helix for a 2007 650 outlander?


Lower Alabama Boyz!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

It definitely didn't lower my top speed, if anything it helped by getting my shift-out RPM back up where it needed to be on the bigger tires. - We got three of them at one time, IIRC they were roughly $40 each from BRP.


----------

